

So You Signed A Term Sheet? You’re Not Out Of The Woods Yet - jordancooper
http://jordancooper.wordpress.com/2010/03/27/so-you-signed-a-term-sheet-you%E2%80%99re-not-out-of-the-woods-yet/

======
stcredzero
_(p.s. i don’t use spell check…deal with it)_

No link. No further explanation. Nothing for me to distinguish this from
laziness or irrationality.

~~~
kolektiv
Yup. I started reading, found myriad writing errors and thought "who is this
guy?" Found that sentence in the bio. Stopped reading altogether.

Why should I deal with it? That's your first impression? That you're arrogant
and unhelpful? I really don't think I want advice from someone like that - why
should I believe you know enough to give good advice if you can't even write
properly?

~~~
jordancooper
you shouldn't...go sign a term sheet with someone you can't trust to be
reasonable in round 2 negotiations because I'm not a good speller... i love it
when snarky people on hacker news diminish honest and candid advice through
the criticism of inane points.

~~~
stcredzero
One could be a bad speller, but still be conscientious about editing and be
civic-minded enough to use a spell checker. If someone doesn't mind decreasing
the S/N ratio of the web by failing to do the above, one is free to make that
choice. I wouldn't trust such a person.

(Exercise to the student: Does it logically follow that I _disagree_ with the
advice? That's _another_ symptom right there.)

~~~
jordancooper
best of luck in all your endeavors

